
Python 2.8 debate escalates, BDFL: “Bring in the Lawyers” - wyldfire
https://github.com/naftaliharris/python2.8/issues/47#issuecomment-266470996
======
rick_perez
This is exactly why we still need the copyright system in the US.

~~~
wyldfire
I'd be surprised if anyone was in favor of abolishing copyrights altogether.
IMO, IP reform should include shorter terms for copyright, better legislation
on "novelty" and "business process/methods" for patents, "shopping" for US
District Court for E. Texas, and better staffing for USPTO.

But I'm confused how this is relevant. The license associated with PSF's
copyrights explicitly grant them permission to fork CPython and make no
restriction on naming.

It's Python's trademark that offers Guido et al the opportunity to dispute
this project's name.

I'm a little on the fence. I don't feel betrayed, I think moving on to py3 is
not earth-shattering and simple enough. But I can see that there's no
technical reason why we can't backport features to 2.x, it's just a carrot to
get folks to move to py3. Ultimately I think PSF will win hands down and
calling this new project "<prefix>-Python" or "Python-<suffix>" will be a
simple compromise.

